# Looking for somebody to print for me



## kiprelis (Jul 27, 2017)

Hello everybody,

I am new to all of this. I was just wondering if I have anybody who could help me out in this forum. I just bought a heat press and I am looking for somebody to print my designs and mail it to me. Does anybody use this business model? I am looking for good quality prints. 

Id you are interested, please hit me up


----------



## customprinted (May 26, 2014)

whats the trasnfer size? / quantity?


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

What type of transfers / imaging technology are you looking to produce?

DTG
Plastisol
Dye Sublimation
Etc..

There are people / companies that do fulfillment printing here on the forums but it definitely helps to let people know what tech you desire to use.

Hope this helps,


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

kiprelis said:


> I just bought a heat press and I am looking for somebody to print my designs and mail it to me.


It sounds to me like you're talking about having a company print plastisol transfers of images that you send to them, mail them to you, then you print them onto whatever you're printing onto. Correct? There are many places to get this done.

Looks like Stahls is running a 10%
off sale for August.


----------



## kiprelis (Jul 27, 2017)

Yes, DrivingZiggy, you are correct! Would you be able to give me some examples! That would help me a lot!


----------

